# Powerbook G4 chauffe bcp + clic disque dur et graveur prob.



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je prête (car je l'aime encore beaucoup ce Mac) un Powerbook G4 12" 1,5 Ghz 1,25Go de Ram 100Go de HD à mon amie.

Celui-ci (que j'avais acquis d'occaz et qui a 51 mois) a 3 marques sur l'écran (écran non protégé lorsqu'il est rabattu sur le clavier par son ancien propriétaire) mais on n'y peut rien et une batterie avec 15 minutes d'autonomie à changer.

Mais surtout je trouve (d'ailleurs tout comme mon Macbook Pro 13" actuel mais moins depuis l'installation de _Fan Control_ et qui malheureusement ne semble pas marcher sur mon powerbook) qu'il chauffe trop vite et le *ventilateur s'emballe* ce qui est incommodant aux oreilles et très inconfortable pour les cuisses (brûlures) de ma "précieuse" .

D'autre part et non des moindres le *disque dur semble faire un cliquetis* par intermittence ce qui semblerait indiquer un état de mort subite (paix à son âme), j'ai essayé l'utilitaire de disque qui m'a indiqué une erreur et qu'il ne pouvait réparer le condamné en sursis.

Enfin le *mange-disque super drive* qui fait un bruit du diable dès qu'on y insère un disque optique, n'accepte pas toujours les doubles capacités en dvd et donc je ne puis installer Léopard ce qui m'attriste fortement car j'en suis réduit à mettre un "tigre" dans mon moteur. J'aimerais donc pouvoir changer de carburant .

Suis-je donc contraint de changer de disque dur, de graveur dvd et d'ouvrir la bête de sorte à nettoyer ses entrailles prises par des poussières ou petits débris divers et variés qui la pousse dans ses derniers retranchements en rugissant par ces ventilateurs déboussolés ?

J'attends avec impatience vos réponses et vous remercie à l'avance pour tout l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter. 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Slt,

Personne n'aurait ne serait-ce qu'un début de réponse ?

Merci par avance.

A+


----------



## lpl (4 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> Personne n'aurait ne serait-ce qu'un début de réponse ?
> 
> ...



Vu l'âge du mac  (pourtant très performant) et du "disque dur"  j'en profiterais pour ouvrir mettre un IDE 2,5 " neuf

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/

Achètes une bombe de dépoussiérage pour la carte mère et le ventilo, pour le lecteur si tu en trouves un de compatible c'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux tout faire en même temps. Sinon tu peux utiliser le lecteur DVD de ton macbook en target (firewire) pour l'installation 

Une petite installation de OS X propre et c'est reparti pour un tour.

lpl


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Bien faire attention au format IDE et pas SATA.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Je vous remercie de l'intérêt que vous portez à mes ennuis. 

Cependant je me pose 2 questions : 

--> Est-ce possible de relier (en _target_ : je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela veut dire "cible") mon Powerbook 12" avec mon MacBook Pro 13"(= même type de fiche firewire ou problème de compatibilité) ?

--> Est-ce possible de relier les 2 par bluetooth ou airport et utiliser ainsi le graveur dvd du Macbook pro en lieu et place de celui du Powerbook ... en quelque sorte à la manière de Macbook air (qui théoriquement peut se passer d'un lecteur cd/dvd dès l'instant où un Mac ou PC qui en est munis se trouve à proximité) ?

Au plaisir de vous lire.

A+


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> --> Est-ce possible de relier (en _target_ : je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela veut dire "cible") mon Powerbook 12" avec mon MacBook Pro 13"(= même type de fiche firewire ou problème de compatibilité) ?




A cette question , je réponds OUI à condition d'avoir un cable mixte avec à un bout une prise FW 800 pour le macbook pro et de l'autre une prise FW400 pour le powerbook 12", on en trouve sur ebay pour 6,90 euros en cherchant bien et c'est super, il y a aussi des adaptateurs plus chers chez macway par exemple.

Cible veut dire qu'il y a un ordinateur maître le macbook 13" par exemple démarré normalement et un ordi "cible" démarré en enfonçant la touche T pendant le démarrage, le disque du mac CIBLE apparaît alors sur le bureau du mac maître.


----------



## lpl (4 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> A cette question , je réponds OUI à condition d'avoir un cable mixte avec à un bout une prise FW 800 pour le macbook pro et de l'autre une prise FW400 pour le powerbook 12", on en trouve sur ebay pour 6,90 euros en cherchant bien et c'est super, il y a aussi des adaptateurs plus chers chez macway par exemple.
> 
> Cible veut dire qu'il y a un ordinateur maître le macbook 13" par exemple démarré normalement et un ordi "cible" démarré en enfonçant la touche T pendant le démarrage, le disque du mac CIBLE apparaît alors sur le bureau du mac maître.



T'as un macbook pro 13" avec le firewire 800 donc il te faut le câble mixte cité ci-dessus, tu allumes le macbook pro en appuyant sur la touche T (target) un symbole "firewire" doit s'afficher sur l'écran, ensuite tu relies le câble firewire 400 800 entre le macbook pro et le powerbook tu allumes le powerbook en laissant appuyé la touche ALT pour choisir le disque de démarrage. Ensuite il te faut une version de leopard DVD Noir (pour toutes les machines) et tu mets le DVD dans le macbook pro, au bout d'un moment tu va voir apparaître le DVD dans la zone de sélection du powerbook, tu le sélectionnes et l'installation commence.

Autre solution faire une restauration (avec utlitaire de disque) du DVD Leopard Noir sur un disque dur firewire et démarrer l'installation de ce même disque (touche ALT toujours).

lpl


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

lpl a dit:


> T'as un macbook pro 13" avec le firewire 800 donc il te faut le câble mixte cité ci-dessus, tu allumes le macbook pro en appuyant sur la touche T (target) un symbole "firewire" doit s'afficher sur l'écran, ensuite tu relies le câble firewire 400 800 entre le macbook pro et le powerbook tu allumes le powerbook en laissant appuyé la touche ALT pour choisir le disque de démarrage. Ensuite il te faut une version de leopard DVD Noir (pour toutes les machines) et tu mets le DVD dans le macbook pro, au bout d'un moment tu va voir apparaître le DVD dans la zone de sélection du powerbook, tu le sélectionnes et l'installation commence.
> 
> Autre solution faire une restauration (avec utlitaire de disque) du DVD Leopard Noir sur un disque dur firewire et démarrer l'installation de ce même disque (touche ALT toujours).
> 
> lpl



Je vous remercie tous les deux et ce sincèrement pour votre diligence et compétence.

Cependant de mon côté j'ai mis le dvd Leopard du Macbook Pro dans le Powerbook. Or lors du redémarrage Leopard me dit qu'il ne peut pas s'installer sur le sytème du Powerbook. En conséquence est-ce que c'est le dvd "oem" (pour parler comme dans l'univers pc, autrement dit le dvd livré avec la machine ici le MacBook Pro) qui ne peut pas fonctionner sur le pbk (une sorte de sécurité) et il faut un dvd du commerce ou est-ce le lecteur du pbk qui ne lie pas les double-couches ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

A+


----------



## lpl (5 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je vous remercie tous les deux et ce sincèrement pour votre diligence et compétence.
> 
> Cependant de mon côté j'ai mis le dvd Leopard du Macbook Pro dans le Powerbook. Or lors du redémarrage Leopard me dit qu'il ne peut pas s'installer sur le sytème du Powerbook. En conséquence est-ce que c'est le dvd "oem" (pour parler comme dans l'univers pc, autrement dit le dvd livré avec la machine ici le MacBook Pro) qui ne peut pas fonctionner sur le pbk (une sorte de sécurité) et il faut un dvd du commerce ou est-ce le lecteur du pbk qui ne lie pas les double-couches ?
> 
> ...



Il te faut un DVD NOIR de leopard (tout mac à partir de G4 867 Mhz) le DVD GRIS du macbook fonctionne que sur ce type de mac.

lpl


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

lpl a dit:


> Il te faut un DVD NOIR de leopard (tout mac à partir de G4 867 Mhz) le DVD GRIS du macbook fonctionne que sur ce type de mac.
> 
> lpl



Je vous remercie encore fois pour vos conseils.

En effet il faut que je me mette en quête d'un *dvd noir de Leopard* car c'est dommage de passer à côté de ses nouveautés ... et que ce sera le dernier système Mac os Ten que je pourrai installer sur mon PowerBook ... pas droit à Snow Leopard ... bouh ... sniff ... 

Merci encore une fois.

A+


----------

